# CeeDee



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, 
Being new to owning a motorhome I know nothing about it at all so I am seeking some advice please. We are thinking of buying a 1994 Talbot Topic but I am concerned that if anything goes wrong I will not be able to obtain spares. Is this usually an issue or can they be sought from somewhere?
Any other advice would be appreciated too!
Many Thanks:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I have a 1996 Swift Kontiki and it is a problem on occasions but usually we find them. Plenty of breakers about.

Biggest thing you want to get properly checked on a van that age (or any van really) is a damp test.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2018)

Many Thanks, that's good to know


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi CeeDee, welcome to the forum. It's an exciting time looking for your 1st motorhome! Just keep asking the questions and hopefully we can help.

Barry's mentioned checking for damp. I'd add to that, check the payload. That is, find out what the van actually weighs (get them to use a weighbridge, don't trust what any dealer tells you and they'll likely have no idea regarding a van of that vintage with whatever has been added to it over the years.) Then take that figure away from the maximum laden weight and that will give you the weight you'd be able to add to the van - that will have to include any passengers (and possibly the driver, depending on how it was weighed), clothes, kitchen equipment, water, gas....

Something else you should consider - if the maximum weight is over 3.5T then you must have a C1 licence (which you will have automatically if you got your licence before 1997, otherwise you'd need to take a test) and if your nearing 70 you will only be able to keep the C1 beyond that birthday (for 3yrs at a time) by passing a medical.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barrys van is Fiat powered and parts although still can be difficult, they are about, but Talbot parts will be significantly more difficult to get, maybe move on and find something a bit newer, they are out there, but you need to look every day be patient and be quick when you do see one, the 2.8 or 2.3 fiat engines will be better, the Jtd even better Fiat is the market leader for Motorhomes, so more spares, they are also a good van overall, but there are lot's of Smiley front Transits out there, some quite cheap in good nick.

If you let me know your budget, I'll PM you if anything pops up as I'm looking right now too, but for vans newer that 2006 hopefully.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done CD, thinking ahead is good.
Welcome Ray.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you all for your comments. We have decided against the Talbot as it seems to be a bit of a risk for us. Back to the drawing board, but after a couple of days to recover as they all seem to blend into one when you are constantly searching don't they?! I will take you up on your offer too Kev when we have re-evaluated our requirements.
I'm sure we will speak again soon, thanks again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No worries cd, think which layout you fancy to.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi cd, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's useful to have a list of Must-haves, would-like-to-haves n not-bothered items.

I did..... and still managed to buy a MH without a double floor.... However the insulation must be better than my previous 2008 MH as it's not been a problem.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

CeeDee said:


> Thank you all for your comments. We have decided against the Talbot as it seems to be a bit of a risk for us. Back to the drawing board, but after a couple of days to recover as they all seem to blend into one when you are constantly searching don't they?! I will take you up on your offer too Kev when we have re-evaluated our requirements.
> I'm sure we will speak again soon, thanks again.


Might be a good idea to post your budget bearing in mind stuff you might want to add on such as solar, satellite TV etc.

Good comments from Kev although my van is a Peugeot based but I think its basically the same as the Fiat. Mines a 2.5 Turbo diesel but as Kev says I think the 2.8td is better. Go for something thats common as well rather than unusual. More chance of getting habitation bits for it I would have thought as the one thing Ive found is that while the engines just go on forever the bits inside dont! Mind you on the older vans like mine they are much easier to fix yourself and simpler than modern vans.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't see a badge Barry, but knew from the cab shape it wasn't old enough to be a Talbot, there is a Talbot tiki up the road form us and it hasn't moved in the last three years to my knowledge.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, 
Advice heeded and we have bought a Peugeot boxer which turned out was practically on our doorstep!

My next question to you wise people is insurance. Is there a recommended company that specialise or just go with the best quote. The camper is coming up as just a van on the tax details even though it was built as a camper originally. Does this make a difference?

Thank you 
Catherine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are plenty out there Catherine, Google Motorhome insurance, and yes the V5 has to say motor caravan on it, even if it is a self build it is a requirement in law to have the correct description once it has been converted.

Can you post details of this van, age make model etc, I hope you bought a good one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

AIB Motorhome insurance is popular these days. Safeguard is another one thats very good.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks, 
It is a 1999 Peugeot Boxer, pretty low mileage and all fully fitted out. Its lovely - I hope you all agree.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=81547&thumb=1


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks nice but Peugeot Boxer is just the base vehicle. It will also have a motorhome make and model like "Swift Kontiki" or Autocruise etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks a lot like an Auto Sleeper Barry, 1.9 td at a guess.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh I see, yes just looked at the details again and it is an Autosleeper, Model - symbol, Engine size - 1998


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We know what's what on here, you are lucky, it is a well respected model, but without advice you could have ended up buying the other one, time to subscribe I think


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And being a PVC it wont or shouldnt have damp issues. Looks like a good choice.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

That looks the same as our Autosleeper Symbol.
Ours was X reg and we had it for six years bought from a dealer in 2003 for £24950 trading it in in 2009 for £12000.

They were a very popular model well built for those days and held their value. We liked ours but the thermal insulation was a bit meagre.

I'm pretty sure it would have been registered as a motorcaravan as Autosleeper are one of the major manufacturers.

Base vehicle problems are the front cross member beneath the radiator rusting - quite easily replaced, and the sills rusted just in front of the rear wheel arches. Ours took us around Europe for several trips.

Steve


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Enjoy your new purchase, I remember the excitement when we got ours, although some old codgers here will have trouble remembering that far back. :-D

It's a welcome to MHF from me, plenty of knowledge here and a bit of craic too.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean me, sniff.

I remember all of our vans


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Do you mean me, sniff.
> 
> *I remember all of our vans*


No Kev it's those hallucinations again, get back on your meds. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good point, not had our drugs yet today.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2018)

Thats useful info to know . Thank you


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning CeeDee. 
You have been added to the subscribers list.
Your a *junior* at the moment, so the more you post the quicker you grow up to be a :laugh:*senior *
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/7...-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting-67.html


----------

